# A big thank-you.



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I want to say thanks to my decoys, Kevin and Drake for all the hard work they have put in this last few weeks getting the dog under control. Very nice job.

I would like to say thanks to my bud Lisa Geller, and her husband Ron, as they are always supportive of the little rebel that would.

I would like to thank Emily Achenbach and Steve Garvin for doing the dog in white for me, that meant a lot, as I know we are always short dogs for this.

Buko's little brother Edoc is now a Mondio ring three. He just went out and did it. I think all that time off was enough to make him behave a bit better.

Lone star Mondio club did a very good job of making a cool looking field and all the other things that I absolutely appreciate, but never really mention.

Buko passed both days, the demons were pretty much the same both days, although today, I cost him points for my lack of sleep.

I was going to go for the three, but got talked out of it by my team.


----------



## Tim Lynam (Jun 12, 2009)

Congrats Jeff! Now it's your turn. Go get 'em!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Lynam said:


> Congrats Jeff! Now it's your turn. Go get 'em!



And _Go Buko_! :grin:


----------



## Dwyras Brown (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations to Buko and a F%*k Jeff for messing up the score. J/K. Congrats to both of you. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

It is bad enough that I KNOW that the dog is gonna lose some points on this that and the other, but when I do it, you are absolutely right, F U C K me. : )


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Congratulations, Jeff and Buko, Well Done!\\/\\/
I hope we get to see some video or pictures!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrads! Now get some sleep!!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats to Buko and his Fuktard handler


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Congratulations! I would love to see pics/video. Edoc and Buko are brothers? Or halfbrothers through Ludo?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Half-brothers through Ludo.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Atta boy good to see you hitting the 10%er club!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice job, Jeff and Buko. So much for targeting below the knee on that face attack over the hay bales, eh?? Right to the chest! Personally, I liked that


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Another one on his way to Level 3! 
Congrats!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Boy, it was starting to look like the academy awards and then you led off with the brother. I was hoping there was some Buko brags in there SOMEWHERE. CONGRATULATIONS and are we at the point of trying , Ambien, Lunesta, valerian root, melatonin, WHAT!!! What does it take for you to get some sleep the night before a big event. Gotta work on that before your three. 



Terrasita


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I could not get most of the videos to load on my slow internet connection. (also the reason I dont post many videos either)
But from what I could see of the 10 seconds that I did see, the healing looks borderline SchH like.....(that is to say GAY)!
Good job dude.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike, that has been 80% of the joke the whole time. : ) Not a lot of people get it I think, as they get all sensitive. Too bad for them.

Quote: I was hoping there was some Buko brags in there SOMEWHERE.

I am a little old school when it comes to that. When he starts competing at three, maybe then. Probably not.


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

Congrats Jeff, sorry I missed it.

Looking forward to seeing another MR3 dog in the USA next year.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I could not get most of the videos to load on my slow internet connection.


There is videos???? I missed them .. I don't really want to see the team work .. I just want to marvel and ooooh aaaah over Jeff's hair.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> There is videos???? I missed them .. I don't really want to see the team work .. I just want to marvel and ooooh aaaah over Jeff's hair.


Geoff, are you "kicking a Ginger"??? roflmao South Park rocks!!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on the MRII, on to MRIII


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Congrats jeff, nice to see you backing up that mouth lol

T


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations Jeff and Buko! Nothing like having fun/hard work pay off. Good job!


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

Has Jeff been taken over by a pod person?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Matt Grosch said:


> Has Jeff been taken over by a pod person?


:mrgreen::mrgreen:

CONGRATS you two!!! Excellent to hear!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: CONGRATS you two!!! Excellent to hear!!!

That I have been taken over by a pod person ??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: 
Congrats jeff, nice to see you backing up that mouth lol

Still waiting for you to be able to. : ) To bad your dog is doing faggoty Sch. Tell me about his power in his heeling. ](*,)](*,)](*,)

Thank you though.


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats. I find it interesting how you can go from being so brash/tough-love to being so heartfelt and grateful (at least on the Internet, no idea what you're like in real life). You truly are an enigma, wrapped up in a puzzle, wrapped up in a conundrum. O.k., perhaps that's a bit much. Regardless, congratulations.

I'd be more impressed if you did it with a Bulldog though. 

-Cheers


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

David Ruby said:


> Congrats. I find it interesting how you can go from being so brash/tough-love to being so heartfelt and grateful (at least on the Internet, no idea what you're like in real life). You truly are an enigma, wrapped up in a puzzle, wrapped up in a conundrum. O.k., perhaps that's a bit much. Regardless, congratulations.
> 
> I'd be more impressed if you did it with a Bulldog though.
> 
> -Cheers


David,

What's this nonsense about Jeff being "wrapped in a condom" VBG


----------



## David Ruby (Jul 21, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> David,
> 
> What's this nonsense about Jeff being "wrapped in a condom" VBG


A sad excuse for a joke? :razz:

-Cheers


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I do't want to be wrapped in a condom.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I do't want to be wrapped in a condom.



I resisted posting this for 20 seconds..
If you don't want to be wrapped in a condom......


Wait for it











Quit being such a dick


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I had to make sure it was you, and not a Lee Robinson writing like Thomas type thing.

It is definately you. LOL


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I had to make sure it was you, and not a Lee Robinson writing like Thomas type thing.
> 
> It is definately you. LOL


Hey Jeff,

Just because I suggested you might be a dick. That's no reason to get nasty and call me a Lee Robinson LOL


----------



## Richard Rutt (May 14, 2009)

Sorry for the belated congratulations, I've been out of town and I haven't been on the internet. 
GOOD JOB TO THE WHOLE TEAM....... BUKO, KEVIN, and of course to Dr E.B.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> CONGRATS you two!!! Excellent to hear!!!



LOL....ooops, kinda sounded like that huh? 

Well...congrats on both!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:\\/


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote:
> Congrats jeff, nice to see you backing up that mouth lol
> 
> Still waiting for you to be able to. : ) To bad your dog is doing faggoty Sch. Tell me about his power in his heeling. ](*,)](*,)](*,)
> ...


lol..............[-(................


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You should at least have some video of that dog by now, shell out.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Great job Jeff!
you see, you don't have to be rich to play at level 3
c'ya there

=D>


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats Jeff, maybe I'll see you and Buko at a trial some day.


----------

